# My New Wheels!!!



## johnnybayonne (Feb 8, 2007)

Stock e36 Wheels, w/ 16x7's Toyo-Proxes 4 205/50/16's
Before










Beyern - Mesh Gloss Black w/ Mirror Lip 17x8's, w/ Toyo - Proxes 4 225/45/17's
After


----------



## johnnybayonne (Feb 8, 2007)

Add 1 more pic! 17's fill the e36 wheelwell nice!


----------



## m3outtanowhere (Apr 28, 2006)

NO after shot?


----------

